
Scientists Unlock Cocoa Genome, Release to Public Domain - jamesbritt
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUS318992028620100915
======
adulau
There are many other projects releasing genome as public domain:

\- <http://www.arabidopsis.org/> \- ftp://ftp.arabidopsis.org/home/tair/Genes/
Arabidopsis thaliana , a well-known plant in the botanical community.

\- NCBI/NIH ftp://ftp.ncbi.nih.gov/genomes/ where you have the genome of some
well-known bacterias or the famous Drosophila fly

and if you want more readable interface to the Genome, you have websites like
<http://www.uniprot.org/> to navigate in various genomes.

------
lzw
Soon: renegade geneticists develop bacteria that produces cocaine.

